# Where to from ECM8000?



## Shaun Onverwacht (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi all. It's my first post here. This site has the best new knowledge (for me) that I have found in a long time (driver beak-in thread)

I started out with a Panasonic WM60A capsule that was modded according to Linkwitz, along with the Jason Neal preamp and Speaker Workshop. I now use a Behringer ECM8000 with DIY mic preamp and SoundEasy.

What is the next best microphone? I have been looking at the Earthworks M30, and have been impressed, though it is not cheap. Is this the way to go?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> What is the next best microphone?


You haven't said what you want to accomplish with a better microphone. What is the weakness in the ECM that makes you want to move on?

Have you considered spending the money on a professional calibration of the ECM?

brucek


----------



## Shaun Onverwacht (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm looking for better in terms of known stability over time, inherent linearity, low noise level, calibration file and higher maximum SPL. Also a mic like the M30 can be calibrated for measuring absolute SPL. Also the calibration file I am using the ECM8000 is a very much generic one I found somewhere on the net.

I don't have a nearby calibration facility.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

On our downloads page we provide a generic ECM8000 calibration file that came from one of the Shacks ECM8000 mics. The cal was done by West Caldwell Calibration Laboratories.

After it was calibrated, we tested it and several other ECM8000 mics using that cal file, and they were all quite close. The discrepancies appear to creep in the very upper register. Again I don't know what you're using the mic for, so I don't know if this helps or not. 

brucek


----------

